# Microsoft Excel Datei (xls) in JAVA Package einbinden



## Tikonteroga (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss mit einem JAVA Programm eine Microsoft Excel Datei erstellen. Dabei muss ich zum Einen ein Arbeitsblatt mit einer Tabelle mit Daten sowie ein Diagramm aus den Daten erstellen. Leider unterstützt die POI API, die ich für die Be- und Verarbeitung von Microsoft Excel Dateien verwende das erstellen von Diagrammen (Charts) nicht. Deshalb muss ich zur Laufzeit eine Microsoft Excel Datei als Template einlesen.

Jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. 

Da ich ja zur Laufzeit eine Datei einlesen muss, kann ja eine FileNotFound bzw. IOException geworfen werden, die ich ja irgendwie beandeln muss. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich meine Template-Datei in das JAVA Package einbinde ? Damit ich zumindest ausschließen kann, dass eine FileNotFoundException geworfen wird und ich diese in eine RuntimeException umwandeln kann, die nicht behandelt werden muss.

Gruß

Tikonteroga


----------



## zer0 (22. September 2010)

Wenn du die Excel Datei deinem Projekt hinzufügst und dann z.B. eine Java Archive daraus erstellt ist die Excel Datei mit im Archive , somit kann du sicher sein das die Datei vorhanden ist!

Gruß


----------

